# Building an O shed - need advice



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

I've been looking around for a structure for my O layout, like a round house or maintenance shed and everything I found was very expensive (or out of my budget at the moment).

So I got an idea from the tunnels thread, making structures from foam - try and make my own.

Here is a basic outline of what the front and back would look like:










Question: should the back be open like the front or closed like a wall?

The insulation foam is kind of thick and even though it would be very light weight, I don't think it would look quite right at the train openings.

Thoughts?

My other thought was to use this wall board I have which is pretty thin and not as heavy as say ply wood.

So my questions are: which to use - foam or the wall board - remember, I'm no craftsman like most on the boards so I have to go with the easiest thing that I can't screw up too much.

Next question:

Weathering - I read about CP doing a weathering process/wash on his coal building - can someone give me directions or point to how this is done?

I think it would make some of buildings look really cool.

Thanks as always in advance

Side note: created a photobucket account to store my images - seems I'm displaying a lot more images than I thought I would and thought it might help keep the sites storage requirements down - at least for myself.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the back is probably just solid, most of these don't have trains coming out the other end.

You could use the flexible foam packing material, looks a lot like Styrofoam but is flexible and much stronger.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks GRJ I've seen some with open backs which is why I asked - In fact I have a maintenance shed that is open in the back (HO scale) - didn't make sense to me, but a closed back certain does.

Also lessens the amount of cuts I have to make  less work = less chance to screw it up = happier ME


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the couple I've seen recently have closed backs, but I'm sure it's possible to have it open. That only makes sense if you're going to have the track going out the other side go somewhere.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Closed back it is - trains won't be going anywhere out the back 

Thanks

I'm not sure what packing your speaking of - I don't seem to have any of that - trying to use what I have on hand.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it's the white flexible stuff that is frequently used for packing. Obviously, you have to have it around for this suggestion to do any good.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, it's the white flexible stuff that is frequently used for packing. Obviously, you have to have it around for this suggestion to do any good.


LOL - guess I need to stop throwing away the trash 

I rescued a piece of packing this morning from the garbage truck - it looked like a nice piece to use for a metal roof.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One man's trash... You know the rest!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nov,

T-Man did a nice job building a simple train shed using walls made of computer-printed photo paper. Perhaps he can send you the jpg images?

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4768

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Most maintenance sheds are built with the back opened.
And the building is square. (or rectangle).


All the round houses I have seen are enclosed in the back, except for maybe an unloading dock like mine has.

And as the name imply's it is round in the front.

Can't be a round house if it is not round.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks guys - 

TJ that's a great looking shed - unfortunately, he's so much more of a craftsman than I - his is out of wood. No way I can build something like that. I figured with the foam I can screw up lots of times until I get it right without cutting my fingers off 

But maybe I can use the images and paste them on cardboard?
I have several cut out buildings in my HO layout.

Ok big Ed - it's not going to be a round house, it will just be a shed  and it will be rectangular in shape.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nov,

I think your base structure could be anything ... foam, balse wood, perhaps even the foam-core poster board that you could buy at a craft shop. Easy to cut with a razor.

I think the computer-printed images that T-Man used are FANTASTIC. He scanned and "borrowed" those from a Thomas-the-Tank shed. :thumbsup:

TJ


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Great ideas TJ - thanks.

I made a template (the picture) out of cardboard and traced it onto a thin sheet of veneer/wall board which I have in my garage.

I haven't cut it out yet, as I tried to cut a slice with a jig saw and be darned if I couldn't follow a straight line 

Next is to go cardboard or foam board since I can use a razor on that.

I should change my ID to All Thumbs


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe T-Man could post the scans here.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok, here's my first rendition (unfinished) - it's kinda large building.

I'm going to mud the whole thing, hoping it will come out like stucco.

I have some plastic also for the roof, hoping it will look like a metal roof.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Lookin' good Novice! :thumbsup: 

On weathering I am a total rookie. I spent a few hours watching videos on youtube. I am thinning all colors. Also I am using Matte clear (Krylon) but I think Testors Dull Kote is better. 

What are your walls going to be made of?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Wall paper*

Wallpaper requires research for the right look. All I did was Google brick industrial building in images.


I found this and it fits your design. All I do is find a texture and reproduce squares to form a wall add windows and doors over it.


There are Websites that have and sell this stuff but it is very easy to do.













If ONLY we had a straight front shot!!!! It is nice!:thumbsup:

If your wife is a craft person they have rollers that crimp paper like those doors. Figure away to make them slide and you have it!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man -- That's beautiful stonework on that building.

Nov -- I like the proportions! Maybe add a loft window(s) above the central door? Oftwn with a work hoist and block-and-tackle.

Not to discourage you, but corrugated cardboard wouldn't be my first choice for a construction material ... it's very weak and flimsly "parallel to the grain". I'd push foam-core poster board as a much more rigid substructure.

My two cents, anyway ...

Regards,

TJ


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

I would use Styrene. I made this little shop with styrene.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Find and save an image.











Then with paint I cut the square and copy and paste. The second row is upside down.










The white lines show the pattern

Stick a window over it and print a few pages an you have a wall!!!!


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

All great ideas guys.

As for using cardboard - it wasn't my first choice, but was easy to work with and I agree that is a bit flimsy at the moment.

However, with the mud on it, I'm sure it's going to stiffen up considerably - I like the walls ideas guys going to live with this for a few days and see how/if the mud stiffens up the model.

Thanks as always for your directions and advice - always welcome and always very much needed


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Glue some popsickle sticks to the back of the cardboard, especially in way of the door columns.

TJ


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Glue some popsickle sticks to the back of the cardboard, especially in way of the door columns.
> 
> TJ


Good idea - I was thinking of how to make the columns stronger - was going to use balsa strips but I like the popsickle stick idea better - thanks :d


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

novice said:


> Good idea - I was thinking of how to make the columns stronger - was going to use balsa strips but I like the popsickle stick idea better - thanks :d


Why do you have HO track leading to it?


Styrene would work nice.


Nice shed C-Pumper.:thumbsup:


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

big ed said:


> Why do you have HO track leading to it?
> 
> 
> Styrene would work nice.


LOL, the HO track happened to be in the way of placing the building to get a pic  It's not staying there.

Styrene - not really an option for me because:

don't know what it is or how to work with it
would have to buy it  still working with a budget


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

novice said:


> LOL, the HO track happened to be in the way of placing the building to get a pic  It's not staying there.
> 
> Styrene - not really an option for me because:
> 
> ...



Read a little about it? A very versatile material. 

http://members.shaw.ca/sask.rail/construction/lsbuild/workstyr.html

Styrene sheets are like a plastic material. comes in sheets, I beams,pipes and a bunch of other shapes.


Check out this site of some of the stuff they build with it.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/afv/topic/aff/7/aft/111944/afpg/2/Default.aspx


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

For Sale / Rent type signs are styrene. Much cheaper than sheet styrene.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

concretepumper said:


> For Sale / Rent type signs are styrene. Much cheaper than sheet styrene.


Our Sale signs are Chloroplast (wife and I are real estate agents) - never heard of Styrene except here in the forums.

Unless your talking about the ones you can buy at home depot type stores?


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

big ed said:


> Read a little about it? A very versatile material.
> 
> http://members.shaw.ca/sask.rail/construction/lsbuild/workstyr.html
> 
> ...


Great threads Big Ed - incredible looking models - way out of my league I'm afraid


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

novice said:


> Unless your talking about the ones you can buy at home depot type stores?


That's what he's talking about.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That's what he's talking about.


AAAhhhhh.... That flexible plastic stuff. Breaks when you bend it too much - sounds like HAMMER TIME


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

AGGGGGH! Not again!


----------

